# Leichter Kratzer auf LG G2 display



## addicTix (20. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

in meiner Handytasche war ein kleines Korn. Dieses hat beim rausziehen des Smartphones ( LG G2 ) im Display einen größeren, aber nicht spürbaren Kratzer hinterlassen.
Mit größer meine ich allerdings, dass er etwas länger ist, jedoch nicht tiefer oder sowas.

Kann man da noch irgendwas machen ? Eigentlich war ich der Meinung, dass eine Handytasche reicht um das Display zu schützen, da ich sowieso keine Schlüssel etc in meiner Hosentasche habe, aber da hab ich wohl falsch gelegen.


----------



## B_R_O_C_K_E (20. Januar 2014)

Ich glaube hier wirst du keine Erfolg haben, den Kratzer rauspolieren zu können, da die neuen Smartphones echte Gläser als Dispalyglas haben und nicht mehr ein Plastikglas wie es früher üblich war. Für kleines Geld mit einer Politur wird das leider nicht mehr zu reparieren sein. Glas tauschen..... wobei das wohl ein zu höher Kostenaufwand sein wird


----------



## KrHome (20. Januar 2014)

Stimme meinem Vorposter zu. Die modernen Displaygläser (Gorilla Glas etc.) schützen hervorragend gegen Metalle, wie z.B. Schlüssel in der Hosentasche. Aber gegen ein simples Sandkorn sind sie machtlos. Da hätte nur eine Displayschutzfolie geholfen. Mit handelsüblicher Politur wirst du aufgrund der Härte des Glases keinen Erfolg haben.


----------



## addicTix (20. Januar 2014)

Also bin ich sozusagen gezwungen ein neues Glas einbauen zu lassen ? Selbst eine Firma die sowas wie Kratzer entfernen macht, hat auch da keine Chance ?


----------



## ColorMe (20. Januar 2014)

Wenn der Kratzer nicht spürbar ist kannst du auch versuchen eine Folie drüber zu kleben. Häufig sind dadurch auch kleinere Kratzer nicht sichtbar.
Ansonsten wirst du wohl nicht um ein neues Glas herum kommen. Politur etc. bringt da (wie schon erwähnt) überhaupt nichts. Bei einem Displayschaden fährst du ja auch nicht zu Carglas. ^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (20. Januar 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Also bin ich sozusagen gezwungen ein neues Glas einbauen zu lassen ? Selbst eine Firma die sowas wie Kratzer entfernen macht, hat auch da keine Chance ?


 
Du könntest mal beim örtlichen Optiker nachfragen, ob der da was machen kann. Es könnte sein, dass der dir helfen kann. Fragen kostet ja nichts 

Edit: Irgendwie hast du momentan ne kleine Pechsträhne, oder? Erst der PC umgefallen, jetzt einen Kratzer  Aber Kopf hoch, das wird schon


----------



## alexbirdie (20. Januar 2014)

Wie wäre es in Zukunft mit Display-Schutz-Folien ?

Oder hast Due eh so eine Folie draufgehabt und der Kratzer ging einfach durch die Folie bis aufs Glas?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (20. Januar 2014)

display folien sind unnötig und sche*sse.

Da wird wohl nichts mehr zu machen sein. So schlimm ist ein Kratzer doch nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Vorsicht die meisten Displaygläßer haben eine Beschichtung drauf die weniger haftend ist um Schmutz/Fingerabdrücke leichter entfernen zu können. Wenn du versuchst den Kratzer raus zu polieren ist die weg. Auch ist es fast nicht möglich die raus zu polieren. Das ging früher wo noch Kunststoffgläser drauf waren.


----------



## addicTix (20. Januar 2014)

BL4CK_92 schrieb:


> Da wird wohl nichts mehr zu machen sein. So schlimm ist ein Kratzer doch nicht.


 Doch, wenn das Smartphone erst ca. 3 Monate alt ist.


----------



## Soldat0815 (20. Januar 2014)

Kleb doch mal ne Folie drauf wenn es dann immer noch stört kannst ja mal fragen was der Tausch kostet oder eben damit leben wobei ich zum ersten Tendiere weil es wird sicher nicht der letzte Kratzer sein.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Doch, wenn das Smartphone erst ca. 3 Monate alt ist.



Geht es Dir nur um die Optik? ^^  Bist Du so sehr "Perfektionist", dass dich das schon stört? Oder hast Du Angst vor funktionalen Einschränkungen? Da vertragen die Displays viel mehr, als manch einer denkt.


----------



## addicTix (21. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Geht es Dir nur um die Optik? ^^  Bist Du so sehr "Perfektionist", dass dich das schon stört? Oder hast Du Angst vor funktionalen Einschränkungen? Da vertragen die Displays viel mehr, als manch einer denkt.


 Perfektionist 
Der Touchscreen funktioniert noch top, aber allein ein solcher "Macken" tut mir schon höllisch weh


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Januar 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Perfektionist
> Der Touchscreen funktioniert noch top, aber allein ein solcher "Macken" tut mir schon höllisch weh


 
Bist du denn mal beim Optiker gewesen? Ich hab schon gelesen, dass die da so ihre "Mittelchen" haben. Frag doch einfach mal nach ob die was machen können.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Perfektionist
> Der Touchscreen funktioniert noch top, aber allein ein solcher "Macken" tut mir schon höllisch weh


naja, früher oder später kommen die halt, das ist nun mal ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Austellungsobjekt 


 @Oberst Klink: "_Bist du denn mal beim Optiker gewesen_? " => LOL, ich dachte grad Du würdest ihm zu ner Brille raten, mit der er unscharf sieht und den Kratzer ÜBERsieht


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Januar 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, früher oder später kommen die halt, das ist nun mal ein Gebrauchsgegenstand und kein Austellungsobjekt
> 
> 
> @Oberst Klink: "_Bist du denn mal beim Optiker gewesen_? " => LOL, ich dachte grad Du würdest ihm zu ner Brille raten, mit der er unscharf sieht und den Kratzer ÜBERsieht


 
Nene ich hab einfach gelesen, dass man beim Optiker vielleicht ne Chance hat, den Kratzer entfernen zu lassen.


----------

